# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Omnadren 250 Jefla SA

## DanM948

Hi, just like to know if any of u's think this is real or fake. I got it from me cousins friend who said he wouldnt give fake stuff. And said he uses it him self. But im not sure. Ive already took an injection with it like. But only one. i I was dying to try this stuff aswell. What do you think. Thanx.

----------


## Seajackal

Don't shot it bro OMNAS don't look like that!

----------


## BodyTalk

Thats some dodgy lookin sh*t !!!

The content levels aren't even the same, look at the middle amp compared to the outer two.

----------


## Jack87

I've never seen any Omnas that look like that ever...

----------


## Seajackal

BTW there were some of those printed omnas in the past but they are no longer
produced and odds that the remaining in circulation are expired? I've just seen
a pic of those in the Anabolics 2005 a minute ago.

----------


## DanM948

How did you look in the Anabolics 2005. Did you look at them on the net or have you got the book? So are they fake or are they just old and I cant use them.

----------


## Seajackal

Bro I have the book here. I wouldn't use them, fake or not I bet they are expired.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Don't use. Big Sea is right again...

----------


## BigLittleTim

Used to use Omna by Jeffa Polfa (something something Polish).

Always had _real_ crisp red lettering on the vial; not green, not smudgey.

Omnadren and Sustanon always seem to be the easy fakes.

-BitLittleTim

----------


## ppirie1

I am going to start taking omnadren 250 in about a month and I have a couple of questions. First I have never done steroids before so please bare with my naivety. On steroids.com they give you doses in mgs, how does that convert into ccs? Second, I have read the side effects on the water retension and the big bloated effect you get, true?? Also, what other steroid is good to stack with this??? Thanks.

P.S How do I post a new thread?

----------


## ajfina

> I am going to start taking omnadren 250 in about a month and I have a couple of questions. First I have never done steroids before so please bare with my naivety. On steroids.com they give you doses in mgs, how does that convert into ccs? Second, I have read the side effects on the water retension and the big bloated effect you get, true?? Also, what other steroid is good to stack with this??? Thanks.
> 
> P.S How do I post a new thread?


U have alot to learn, read bro read b4 doing anything specially roids
not trying to be an asshole but y have to read and get informed b4 doing a cycle
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102 (good info here)

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Fake for sure. Dont touch it.

----------


## MichaelCC

Agree with SJ and PowerBB - fake for sure. Don't shot it bro. That's not how Omnadren should looks like. Take a look at these picture. There are real omnadrens:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50411
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50397
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50398
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50399

----------


## ajfina

do they looks like this one?
i think they are made in bulgaria fake

----------


## ppirie1

Thanks for the links ajfina, yeh, your right, already learned allot by reading the last couple days and looking at the forums that say read before asking questions........oops!

----------


## chevyboyzcry

Fake  :No No:

----------


## ajfina

> Thanks for the links ajfina, yeh, your right, already learned allot by reading the last couple days and looking at the forums that say read before asking questions........oops!


U welcome bro

----------


## Tommy Boston

I bought 10 Amps of Sustanon 250... Organon, all of them have green printing. 5 of them have a lot# starting with the # 2, and are a yellowish oil. The other 5 amps start with the lot # 3, and are practically clear. Is there a way to tell which are fakes(sorry no pics)- or chould i just shoot 'em??

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I bought 10 Amps of Sustanon 250... Organon, all of them have green printing. 5 of them have a lot# starting with the # 2, and are a yellowish oil. The other 5 amps start with the lot # 3, and are practically clear. Is there a way to tell which are fakes(sorry no pics)- or chould i just shoot 'em??


 Are they Niles? (from Egypt?)
doesn't sound promissing...

----------


## ajfina

: Hijack:  


> I bought 10 Amps of Sustanon 250... Organon, all of them have green printing. 5 of them have a lot# starting with the # 2, and are a yellowish oil. The other 5 amps start with the lot # 3, and are practically clear. Is there a way to tell which are fakes(sorry no pics)- or chould i just shoot 'em??


  : Hijack:

----------


## Tommy Boston

I dont know, I got them from the same guy (along with 1 cc decca's-Organon) who is a pretty reliable source, claiming there from Holland. I dont think i was purposely jacked, just wnting to know more about. Hard to tell. Anyone else out there have any input?? -Whats up with the Nile gear from Egypt?? -T

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I dont know, I got them from the same guy (along with 1 cc decca's-Organon) who is a pretty reliable source, claiming there from Holland. I dont think i was purposely jacked, just wnting to know more about. Hard to tell. Anyone else out there have any input?? -Whats up with the Nile gear from Egypt?? -T


 Holland??? No. He probally means Portuguese Sustanon that have the word "hollanda" written on the label. 
Very widely faked...

----------


## Seajackal

Green prinitngs, batch started by #2 or 3...smells like fake Niles not Portuguese
Big Brucy!

----------


## ...medX...

I agree with the rest of the crew, it is fake, I've never seen omna that looks like that

----------


## funbos

i saw plenty of fakes omas but never saw shit like this. This one who make it never seen real oma  :Smilie:

----------

